# GTA/Toronto Fish Club



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone is interested in starting one? I find that the Mississauga one is quite a ways away and havn't seen any aquaria based clubs in the GTA/Toronto area so was trying to check some interest.

Thanks.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Brian said:


> I was just wondering if anyone is interested in starting one? I find that the Mississauga one is quite a ways away and havn't seen any aquaria based clubs in the GTA/Toronto area so was trying to check some interest.
> 
> Thanks.


Why not take the plunge and start one for yourself ??

That is what I did 6 months ago and now have 30 members !!
It is not that hard to start, just get a name and start posting looking for people in your area to come out and join, also ask to put up flyers in your LFS's. I am in the process now of get my club "legit".

This little book helped alot.

http://www.caoac.on.ca/projects/Operating%20A%20successful%20Aquarium%20Club.pdf

I say GO FOR IT !!!


----------



## kent1992 (Mar 20, 2006)

Not sure where you are located but a Brampton Aquarium Club exists and meets monthly.


----------



## emjhay27 (Mar 18, 2006)

i've been waiting for some1 to creat a fish club here at GTA!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
some start it... 
i think its a very gud idea


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

krent....they meet at Kennedy and Vodden....Century Gardens Rec Center. They have an auction in Nov every year....worth going to for sure. I've purchased fish (mixed results with them) and equipment and food from there as well.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd be very happy to try and get a Toronto area fish club going. I'm in the west end and it's problematic for me to get to Brampton or Ajax for meetings.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you go to Parkdale Collegiate?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

There is a club in Toronto. The Toronto Willowdale Aquarium Club. They have been around for a long time. I was a member there some 20 years ago. I belong to the Hamilton club. We have about 100 members and meet every second Thursday of the month.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I was referring to the GTA.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Toronto Willowdale club is in the GTA


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh, sorry.

Where did they meet and do they have a site?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

They meet in the Yonge/Sheppard area. I think they do have a site. You might try CAOAC.CA and get a link.
I found their site goecities.com/willowdaleaquariumsociety


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am always interested!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The GTA is rather large, I think there is room for anouther. Just as long as I can reach where they are held, lol. Does anyone know if the willowdale club is worth while?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't know about Willowdale. Brampton has a very active club. You might check it out.
Joe


----------

